
Counter-intuitive way to acquire customers – Saying No - hai2ashwin
https://blog.kissmetrics.com/unacquire/
======
mpbm
I'm not sure this is actually counter-intuitive. Seems like anyone with the
domain expertise and discipline to apply this advice is likely to succeed.

Maybe it's "counter-intuitive" in the sense that it's counter to the intuition
of someone with no idea what they're doing.

